# Please Help my hedgehog is sick



## starr8922 (Jul 23, 2011)

I jut purchased a 2 year old female hedgehog from a pet store. I was told she was never used for breeding and was not kept with any males. I did a lot of research before purchasing and heard they can sometimes be pregnant when housed with a male. Just three days ago I went to check on her as normal and noticed she had given birth to 5 babies, all of them dead. They were not eaten. I took her to the vet the next morning and he said everything was fine she is just too old to breed ( which is not what I want ). Just yesterday morning I noticed she is really cold and is not being active or eating, I took her to my vet again and he gave her some antibiotics fearing she is sick from the pregnancy. I am keeping her cage on a heating pad and giving her 12 hours of sun, but other than that is there anything else I can do? I am not seeing a change in her for the better and I am really worried.


----------



## jerseymike1126 (Jan 20, 2011)

Whats your cage temperature?


----------



## Christemo (Oct 5, 2011)

A heat pad heats the floor of the cage, not the air. It sounds like she's trying to hibernate after the stress of child birth.


----------



## RondackHiker (Jan 21, 2013)

If she's trying to hibernate, you need to slowly warm her. There's a sticky at the top. When mine attempted, I put her up my shirt to warm her and then kept the temp up until I got a heating set up an thermostat.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

This sounds like a pregnancy/birthing related problem, especially if she is still not acting right after adding the heating pad. She may have a uterine infection, a retained fetus, or some other birthing related problem. The vet should have been able to tell if there was a retained fetus. Is she eating? I'd suggest syringe feeding her unless she is eating as much as normal. 

You mention she gets 12 hours of sun. Is that direct sun because if so, she shouldn't be in direct sun. 

Sending get well wishes to her.


----------



## starr8922 (Jul 23, 2011)

The room temperature is currently at 73 degrees. As far as the sunlight goes she is not in direct sunlight I just open the blinds in the room so that there is light in there and it is not constantly dark. The vet said there is no retained fetus but gave me antibiotics. She is not eating and I did want to hand feed her but not sure what would be best to feed. Any suggestions? I tried putting her under my shirt las night and had her there for 30 mins and she seemed better. I checked on her throughout the night and she got worse again, but I constantly checked to make sure our room is between 73 and 75.


----------



## amylynnbales (Jan 27, 2013)

They need more than sunlight as a light source, as light can be dim and unreliable, especially if it's wintery where you live. Cloud can also cause less light. The best is to get a lamp on a timer and have it on for 12-14 hours during the day. Some don't realize this but heat isn't the only cause of hibernation (which could be whats happening, based on symptoms.)


----------



## starr8922 (Jul 23, 2011)

amylynnbales said:


> They need more than sunlight as a light source, as light can be dim and unreliable, especially if it's wintery where you live. Cloud can also cause less light. The best is to get a lamp on a timer and have it on for 12-14 hours during the day. Some don't realize this but heat isn't the only cause of hibernation (which could be whats happening, based on symptoms.)


Ok great I will do that now. Aside from the heat issue does anyone know what I should hand feed her? I really want to take action now so she has a better chance for survival I hate seeing her this way it breaks my heart.


----------



## RondackHiker (Jan 21, 2013)

starr8922 said:


> amylynnbales said:
> 
> 
> > They need more than sunlight as a light source, as light can be dim and unreliable, especially if it's wintery where you live. Cloud can also cause less light. The best is to get a lamp on a timer and have it on for 12-14 hours during the day. Some don't realize this but heat isn't the only cause of hibernation (which could be whats happening, based on symptoms.)
> ...


If you rea lizard girl's book, page 113 and 114 has info. She recommends hills A&D from your vet, or crushed and soaked regular food.

I think I've also seen people use baby food.


----------



## zorropirate (Aug 13, 2010)

She does really need food in her to get her strength back up as she can go down hill in a matter of a day without eating.

Try some chicken baby food, or if you can get to vet grab some Hills AD food. Others will chime in too, but that's what I've used in the past. You might have to syringe feed her. 









I'm sure she'll wiggle and not be so accepting of the syringe at first.


----------



## alexvdl (Dec 19, 2012)

Can you clarify " he said everything was fine she is just too old to breed ( which is not what I want )" ?


----------

